# My first pic!



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Just thought I'd post a pic so you could critique my physique!

It's my first public appearance, so please don't be too harsh! Any constructive criticism is welcomed though....I'm always looking to improve!

The Beast


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

could do with a shave mate


----------



## Lee1436114491 (Jun 6, 2004)

on a serious note lol

your shoulders and front delts look quite strong


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Looking good mate. I see traps come easy for you!


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Cheers guys!

I've now had a shave you'll be pleased to know! Lol.

I'm training pretty intense at the minute, so I'll post another picture on the board in a few weeks to show you how I'm getting along.

Cheers for the comments,

The Beast


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

i just left a note asking for a pic in your other thread.


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

yep, nice traps.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

The Beast said:


> Cheers guys!
> 
> I've now had a shave you'll be pleased to know! Lol.


What's to shave?................lol <------------------Smiley face makes it ok!


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

are you natural

hope thats not gyno i see there


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lol shovel!! lmao!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

shovel man said:


> are you natural
> 
> hope thats not gyno i see there


Couldn't you have sugar coated it a little? Ouch.


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

If I knew what Gyno meant it might help! I'm afraid you've lost me on that one mate!


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

gyno is femal breat tissue basicly, you can get it if you use roids or even puberty, to do with to much oestrogen in the body.

Hence, if your natural, i doubt it is, prop just abit of fatty tissue


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

Cheers for the info mate. Very helpful. At least I know what this lot are joking on about now.

I think its down to puberty, I remember seeing the doctor a couple of times when I was younger about it, but he said it was a common problem in young men to have a bit of fatty tissue underneath the breast. I havn't thought twice about it until it was mentionned here!

I've got to say, I think the shovel man is being a little bit super critical! Bloomin gimp!

The Beast


----------



## Tuna_boi (Oct 30, 2004)

Not looking to bad dude..Just out of interest are u on cycle, looks like a slight case of gyno there.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

see im not the only one ^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

hey wasnt bien nasty by the way beast.

i was mearly doing a bit roy walker off catchfrase ( say what you see, say what you see) sorry if you thought i was bien affencive


----------



## The Beast (Mar 10, 2005)

No worries. No offence taken! If I'm honest, I prefer people who tell it like it is!

I suppose if people think I could have possibly been on steroids I should treat that as a compliment!

Does anyone know what I can possibly do to get rid of it?? Maybe if I get my body fat really low??

What do you think??


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Hmmm, Hi Beast!

You are 25 so past any puberty problems plus you say you have never done steroids. How about testosterone boosters like Tribulus or pro hormones such as M1T?

Assuming you said no to the above then there are some things that are gonna help.

Lowering your body fat lowers circulating eostrogen and will give your chest a less puffy appearance (puffy NOT poofy).

Increasing muscle mass will smooth your chest out and give it definition but don't only work chest do total body.

Good chest exercises are:

Incline Bench

Flat Bench

Cable cross-overs

Performing compound exercises (exercises that use multiple muscles) will increase testosterone and growth hormone naturally. Do squats, deadlifts, bench, press pull ups, dips for example.

Eostrogen inhibitting foods can help prevent gyno in the future. Eat cruciferous veg that is high in IC3's.

Failing the above, you have a good case for going back to your GP and asking for advice on cosmetic surgery.

HTH

SD


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Good size for a natural, good work mate!


----------

